

Hit "I'm feeling lucky" on a blank Google.com/ncr page - nopassrecover
http://www.google.com/ncr

======
nopassrecover
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6201814/Google-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6201814/Google-
easter-eggs-15-best-hidden-jokes.html) has some other great Google Easter
eggs.

------
jazzychad
Sad that the animations peg both cores of my MBP using Chrome.

~~~
nopassrecover
Yeah I thought it was just my Netbook and Firefox..

------
adammichaelc
/ncr always redirects on the mobile browser I'm on so I can't see what you're
referring to.

~~~
nopassrecover
Any anglo google site (us aus Ireland uk) works too. Ncr is meant to redirect
and allows others (such as me currently in Germany) to see the Easter egg

------
NathanKP
It is especially bright and vivid on the new Google redesign. Nice find!

------
mattmaroon
Do not do this if you are epileptic.

